# 3D Monitore (Acer,Alienware,Asus,Samsung)



## c0re1987 (2. Februar 2010)

Sehr geerhte Foren Mitglieder,

ich bin vergeblich auf der Suche nach einem 3D Monitor der 1080p bzw 1200p kann, und kompatibel zu Nvidia 3D Vision ist.

Ich habe folgende Modelle gefunden:

Acer GD245HQ 1080p 120Hz 300 candela/mm²
Asus VG242H 1080p 120Hz Helligkeit?
Alienware dem OptXTM AW2310 1080p 120Hz 400 candela/mm² (Lieferbar)

Samsung: Ich habe Samsung eine E-mail geschrieben, dass ich mich für einen 3D Monitor interessiere, und ab wann die nächste Generation kommt. Darauf kam, es wäre nichts geplant (was kein Mensch glaub). Wieder einmal eine Enttäuscht für den Kunden Support!

Kann mir Irgendjemand helfen Liefertermine ausfindig zu machen. Ich sitze bereits seit Monaten auf heizen Kohlen. Ich tendiere zum AW da die hohe Helligkeite sich Positiv auf die Shutterbrille auswirkt. Aber 500€ sind natürlich ne Stange Geld, und ich würde mich über einen Erfahrungsbericht natürlich sehr doll freuen!

Ich hoffe das das Thema so noch nicht angeschnitten ist. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß

c0re


----------



## c0re1987 (3. Februar 2010)

Schön, dass sich so viele dafür Interessieren. Nach langem überlegen hab ich mich für den AW entschieden. Ich hoffe es ist die Richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (4. Februar 2010)

Dein Fazit würde mich schon interessieren, ich hab halt 0 Ahnung von 3d Monitoren etc... :/


----------



## Superwip (6. Februar 2010)

Von Asus gab es seid Sommer 09 nicht wirklich neue Infos, wann der Bildschirm kommt ist genauso unbekannt wie nähere technische Daten, ähnliches gilt für den noch nichtmal richtig angekündigten Samsung Monitor

Beim Vergleich der technischen Daten zwischen Alienware und Acer fällt vor allem an Unterschieden auf:

Helligkeit: der Alienware OptX AW2310 ist mit 400cd/cm² deutlich heller als das Alienware Modell mit 300cd/cm²; wichtig für den 3D Betrieb da die Brille etwas mehr als 50% der Helligkeit schluckt...

Diagonale: der Acer ist mit 23,5 Zoll etwas größer als der Alienware OptX AW2310 mit 23 Zoll

Interressant: der Acer kann nur über Dual Link DVI ein 120Hz Signal verarbeiten, der Alienware anscheinend auch via HDMI (Der Acer kann über HDMI maximal 75Hz verarbeiten)

Vor allem bei der Nutzung mit Shutterbrille ist der Alienware alleine aufgrund seiner Helligkeit wohl wirklich etwas besser aber zu keinem der Monitore gibt es Tests und ob dir der Unterschied 150€ wert ist musst du selbst entscheiden

Ob dir die 300Cd/cm² des Acermodells reichen kannst recht einfach feststellen, da der bereits erhältliche 22" Samsung ebenfalls 300Cd/cm² hat; einfach in irgendeinen Elektronikladen gehen wo dieser Bildschirm mit Shutterbrille ausgestellt wird und testen

1980x1200 und höhere Auflösunge bei 120Hz wird es wohl nicht so schnell geben; 1980x1200 sind zwar auch meiner Meinung nach definitiv besser aber auf DVI Basis schlicht unmöglich, da DVI nicht genügend Bandbreite liefert um ein 1980x1200 Bild bei 120Hz zu übertragen, schon 1980x1020 Pixel bei 120Hz sind hier sehr grenzwertig

1980x1200 bei 120Hz würden wohl nur Display Port und eventuell HDMI 1.4 erlauben, aber es gibt bekanntlich noch sehr wenige/keine GraKas, die diese Standards unterstützen...


----------



## c0re1987 (27. Februar 2010)

Sehr geehrte Foren Mitglieder,

ich bin jetzt im Besitz eines Acers Monitor. Und ich bin begeistert, keine schlieren gute Verarbeitung, sehr guter Kontrast. Mit der helligkeit komm ich super zurecht. Den Aufpreis von 150€ für ein Alienware war ich zwar bereit zu zahlen, aber Dell hat sich einfach daneben benommen und ich habe die Bestellung stoniert. Der Acer beim Telekom Shop per Express bestellt und alles hat super geklappt! 

Mit freundlichem Gruß

c0re


----------



## FatBoo (4. März 2010)

c0re1987 schrieb:


> ich bin vergeblich auf der Suche nach einem 3D Monitor der 1080p bzw 1200p kann



Flachbildschirme können NUR Vollbilder darstellen


----------



## 3D-Man (10. Februar 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Von Asus gab es seid Sommer 09 nicht wirklich neue Infos, wann der Bildschirm kommt ist genauso unbekannt wie nähere technische Daten, ähnliches gilt für den noch nichtmal richtig angekündigten Samsung Monitor
> 
> Beim Vergleich der technischen Daten zwischen Alienware und Acer fällt vor allem an Unterschieden auf:
> 
> ...


 
Weiterer Unterschied: Beim Alienware ist der Monitor-Fuß viel flexibler:
Verstellbar in der Neigung, Drehung und der Höhe!!! sowas suchst du beim Acer vergebens... Musst dort also eventuell was drunterstellen, um die richtige Höhe zu erreichen! 



FatBoo schrieb:


> Flachbildschirme können NUR Vollbilder darstellen


 
Jetzt lachst Dich wohl tot bei Deinem Halbwissen???
Warum zeigt mein Alienware dann 1080p in seinem Menü an, sobald ich eine Bluray abspiele?!! Bei 3D-Games zeigt er 1920x1080@120Hz an...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2011)

An so etwas hatte ich auch schon mal gedacht, nur bei vielen gab es nur 1680 x 1050 was in meinen Augen ein No go war. In meinem Stammladen hatte ich schon mal damit rumgekaspert, nur überzeugt mich das nicht. Figuren die sich bewegen sind in 3D und der Rest ist 2D was mich eher abschreckt.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (10. Februar 2011)

ka, ich find den tabletop vergleich besser bei 3d dartsellung, augsburger puppenkiste is auch noch drinnem, aber missen möcht ich 3d nicht mehr 
btw, gz zum geburtstag dieses threads, er konnte fast ein jahr in ruhe ruhen bis ihr ihn  ans grausige licht der realität zurückgeholt habt


----------



## Painkiller (10. Februar 2011)

> btw, gz zum geburtstag dieses threads, er konnte fast ein jahr in ruhe ruhen bis ihr ihn ans grausige licht der realität zurückgeholt habt


Öha! Total übersehen!

Feierabend!

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

